# Let TiVo record OPTIONS let you go to another TiVo.



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I have 3 TiVo HD units and each one can see the other two. If I go Online, I can setup a show to record on ANY of the units in my home.

It would be great if there was an entry in Record Options that would let you do this from a TiVo. When I setup a show to record on a TiVo, it would be nice to tell it I want this to record on a different TiVo in my house without having to do it from my Computer! If you do not use the record options, or even if you do, the default can still be to record the show on the Unit you are now using.

TIA

P.S. If I say that my very old ReplayTV's can do this will it help my case?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

In the scenario with multiple TiVos, I would like to see the ability for one TiVo to request another record a program in cases where there is a conflict.

For example, I want to record program X on TiVo1. But TiVo1 has programs Y & Z already scheduled. Today, TiVo1 will tell me about the conflict and lets me decide to over-ride or not. But what if it gave me a screen that let me request TiVo2 or TiVo3 record the program? Messages would show up on the affected TiVos in an analogous fashion to requesting from the Internet. 

It would also be nice if:
1. TiVo1 could automatically copy back & delete program X from TiVo2 or TiVo3.
2. TiVo1 could tell you if the program requested for recording elsewhere has to be viewed from the TiVo doing the recording
3. TiVo1 could tell if TiVo2 or TiVo3 have scheduling conflict or program X as well.
4. You could also do this from "view recording history" entries on TiVo1's "To Do List" when a reason a future request is not going to be recorded is because higher priority shows are being recorded.
5. When TiVo detects a programming conflict and one or more of the shows in conflict are being rebroadcast later when there is no conflict, TiVo whould display those alternate record times.

If this way to implement is simpler for TiVo to program, gives users a more intuitive way to get things done, and it covers most of the requirements, TiVo should consider it.


----------

